# Wired2Fish - SPRO Spin John 80 Giveaway



## fender66 (Jul 29, 2019)

*Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoat Sponsor, Wired2Fish!*

Brand new and hot of the presses are the new Spin John 80's spybaits from SPRO. We were able to beg, borrow and pilage from Syd Rives at SPRO to get 25 of them for our latest giveaway because we have the best readers in the industry and thought you deserved them. Five winners who will each get 5 baits, you can't beat that and just in time for late summer and early fall chasers. 

The Spin John 80 was designed by SPRO pro John Crews and incorporates a special chin to create more resistance, a dual swivel line tie for better action and less thrown fish and a back hook hanger that makes it sashay side to side and a rolling action the fish cannot resist. 

When fishing gets tough it is a great bait for suspending and neutral fish. Non-agressive fish get agressive with the Spin John. It is 3.14 inches long and weighs 5/16 of an ounce and is teamed with super sticky G-Finesse trebles. They retail for $14.99 so this is quite a deal. You had better sign up for this one.

https://www.wired2fish.com/giveaways/spro-spin-john-80-giveaway/

This giveaway ends August 13th, 2019. Good luck!

You may enter once per day per email address.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2019)

Enter today! :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Jul 30, 2019)

Jim said:


> Enter today! :beer:



Back off buddy...these are MINE! [-X


----------



## hipster dufus (Jul 31, 2019)

im in


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 1, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Buzzbait (Aug 1, 2019)

Those look really nice...my hats in the ring!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 1, 2019)

My hats in the ring too. I didn't win the Frabill net. Must be because I'm going to win this one. Only logical explanation.


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 2, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 3, 2019)

I’m in


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 4, 2019)

In


----------



## Scoremaster (Aug 5, 2019)

In please


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 6, 2019)

I’m in


----------



## jethro (Aug 6, 2019)

In yes please, want these badly


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 8, 2019)

Again I’m in


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 9, 2019)

im in


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 10, 2019)

I’m in


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 11, 2019)

Again


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 12, 2019)

I’m in


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 12, 2019)

One more day!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 13, 2019)

Well, I don't see a package on my front porch, so clearly it must of been delivered to someone else by mistake.


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 14, 2019)

Who won?


----------

